# How do I register as a sole trader?



## krabik (20 Feb 2006)

Do i just go ino the CRO to register as a sole trader. or is it possible to do online at all?

  IS it stress free to do this or loads of forms and hassel ???

    thanks paddy


----------



## Kiddo (20 Feb 2006)

*Re: sole trader*

CRO (Companies Registration Office) is for limited companies.


----------



## extopia (20 Feb 2006)

*Re: sole trader*

CRO is not just for limited companies. Sole traders or partnerships can register a business name with the CRO - and in fact are required to do so if they are carrying on business in any name other than their own name.

This is from the CRO website:

_Specifically registration of a business name is required if:

an individual uses a business name which differs in any way from his/her true surname. It makes no difference whether the individuals first name or initials are added. So registration is required if, for example, Mr. John Murphy traded as Murphy Builders but not if he traded as Murphy or John Murphy);
a firm uses a business name which differs in any way from the true names of all partners who are individuals and the corporate names of all partners which are bodies corporate;
a company uses a business name which differs in any way from its full corporate name;
a person having a place of business in the State carries on the business of publishing a newspaper._


----------



## runner (20 Feb 2006)

*Re: sole trader*

Its no hassle to register a trading name in the CRO. Just call in, check that the trading name is available on one of the available terminals, and then just go ahead. No hassle, bank accounts just ID and pay the small fee. Just fill in form. Be in and out in 20 ins.


----------



## AJC (20 Feb 2006)

*Re: sole trader*

You can also register your business name on line if you wish. You do have to print out a barcoded page and return it with the fee. It is an awful lot easier than getting to the CRO if you are based outside of Dublin city centre


----------



## ButtermilkJa (20 Feb 2006)

Yep. I'd suggest doing it online anyway. I did, and then rang up five minutes later to get my RBN (Registered Business Name) number which I needed for my .ie domain name. They had everything ready to go already. Fast service. Much quicker than calling in I reckon, plus half the price*

* €20 online as opposed to €40 paper application (I think  )


----------



## dam099 (20 Feb 2006)

There is no actual requirement to register as a sole trader per se especially if you are trading under your own name. There may be requirements to register with various bodies depending on the type and nature of your business. 

As mentioned above if you trade under a name other than your own you should register a business name.

If you are not already registered for income tax then you should do this, however as a PAYE worker you may already be registered. It might be no harm to let the Revenue know of your change in circumstances though as there are additional deadlines for self employed taxpayers that you will need to meet and if the Revenue know you are self employed they will send you notices.

If your sales are likely to exceed the VAT thresholds or if it would be beneficial for you to do so you will need to register for VAT.

If you employ any staff you will need to register as a PAYE employer.


----------

